# Aviawest vs Intrawest, Vancouver BC



## Ironwood (Aug 24, 2009)

One of the destinations we are considering for 2010 is Vancouver, and the two downtown RCI exchanges available are Aviawest at the Rosdale and Intrawest.  They appear to be just a few blocks apart. Been through Van a few times but I've never spent a week there.  On RCI availability we can see studios only at Intrawest, and studios and one bedrooms at Aviawest.  All the reviews I've read would cause me to lean toward an Intrawest exchange, but all considered would a l bedroom at Aviawest be better than say a better appointed intrawest studio?  We are just a couple so a studio would work, but I would prefer something larger and more functional than just an oversized hotel room.  Our plans for the week would be to explore all that Vancouver and area have to offer by foot and public transportation, including a day trip to Victoria to visit an old friend.  A central Van location would be ideal.   Any thoughts for us?


----------



## tashamen (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, I've only stayed at the Club Intrawest there so can't compare the two properties, but I don't think I would take a studio at CI over a 1BR elsewhere.  I stayed in a 1BR at the Intrawest by myself, and actually thought that even the 1BR would be rather snug for two.  I'm not sure why you'd think that the CI studio is "better appointed?"  There is just a mini-kitchen and shower in the studios.  And rather limited seating.  

Don't get me wrong, I loved the CI and would stay there again, but I would generally always opt for a 1BR over a studio, especially for a week's stay.


----------



## abbekit (Aug 24, 2009)

We had to make the same decision last year and others recommended the 1BR Aviawest over the studio Club Intrawest simply based on space.  But since it was only the two of us we instead we chose the Intrawest based on the upper floor views and being a part of the Sheraton Hotel and all their services (pool, resstaurants, room service, etc.).  

We did not regret that decision as we thought the Intrawest studio was great.  The kitchenette was perfect, the small dining table and two chairs were fine for our in-room dining.  The bathroom was very nice with a large walk-in shower, large countertop at the sink and private toilet room.  The only thing we missed having was another comfy chair so one of us had to sit in a dining chair, on the chaise or on the bed while the other got the living room style chair.  

The best part was the incredible view from the 28th floor, complete with telescope provided by the resort.  The Club Intrawest concierge was very good (books of area menus for all the GREAT Vancouver dining).  Whenever their office was closed we could use the Sheraton services.  

I can't comment on how the Aviawest would have turned out for us but you probably can't go wrong with either of them.

My photos of Club Intrawest are in my link below.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 24, 2009)

We stayed a few years back at the Aviawest (Rosedale on Robson) in a 1 bedroom suite and found it to be just right for us.  

The suite is compact, with a bedroom, living room and kitchenette in the hallway between the two.

Great view of downtown Vancouver, and a great location across from the library and close to Yaletown and False Creek.

I assume the CI may be a bit fancier, but the Rosedale was just fine for us and was more than adequate.

I don't think you can go wrong with either choice.


----------



## Darlene (Aug 25, 2009)

We stayed in a 1 bedroom suite at the Rosedale on Robson.  We had a view of the hockey stadium and river.  It was a good location, and the unit was in very good condition.  I would stay there again.


----------



## LLW (Aug 25, 2009)

Ironwood said:


> One of the destinations we are considering for 2010 is Vancouver, and the two downtown RCI exchanges available are Aviawest at the Rosdale and Intrawest.  They appear to be just a few blocks apart. Been through Van a few times but I've never spent a week there.  On RCI availability we can see studios only at Intrawest, and studios and one bedrooms at Aviawest.  All the reviews I've read would cause me to lean toward an Intrawest exchange, but all considered would a l bedroom at Aviawest be better than say a better appointed intrawest studio?  We are just a couple so a studio would work, but I would prefer something larger and more functional than just an oversized hotel room.  Our plans for the week would be to explore all that Vancouver and area have to offer by foot and public transportation, including a day trip to Victoria to visit an old friend.  A central Van location would be ideal.   Any thoughts for us?



The Worldmark Canadian is across the street from the Intrawest, has 1BRs and 2BRs and full kitchens:

http://www.wmowners.com/worldmark/resorts/info/VNCVR


The living and dining rooms are small but adequate. WM trades in both RCI and II.


----------



## i39249 (Aug 26, 2009)

We stayed at the Rosedale this April in a 2 bedroom.  The bedrooms were decent sized, however the living area was very small.  The rooms have been remodeled and were very nice.  No complaints.  The pool was great and it was in a very good central location.  We walked by the Intrawest and from the outside it looked nice also.  Probably a better building, but not by much.  For the extra space, I would probably go with the one bedroom.


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  The responses have been very helpful.  I think, all things being relatively equal, we will look for the largest unit we can trade into in downtown Van.  We just have to look ahead and try to figure out what week works best....and that's rather up in the air at the moment!


----------

